# Official Week 10 thread



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Another great slate of games this week let's dive into some of the best matchups shall we:

Highlight Games:

Monday:

*#8 Syracuse vs. #1 Pitt Game Of The Week*


Tuesday:

NC State vs. #2 Duke
#24 Michigan vs. Penn state


Wednesday:

Virginia Tech vs. #3 Wake Forest
#22 Villanova vs. #4 UCONN
Nebraska vs. #5 Oklahoma
#9 Clemson vs. #6 UNC
Northwestern vs. #10 Michigan State
#15 Arizona State vs. Arizona
#16 Xavier vs. St. Bonaventure
#20 Louisville vs. Rutgers
#21 Baylor vs. Kansas State


Thursday:

#7 UCLA vs. Washington State
West Virginia vs. #12 Georgetown
#19 Purdue vs. #17 Minnesota
UWGB vs. #18 Butler
Oregon State vs. #23 California
#25 St. Marys vs. San Diego


Friday:

None


Saturday:

Maryland vs. #2 Duke
#4 UCONN vs. #13 Notre Dame
#21 Baylor vs. #5 Oklahoma
#7 UCLA vs. Washington
Texas A&M vs. #11 Texas
DePaul vs. #14 Marquette
#16 Xavier vs. LSU
UW-Milwaukee vs. #18 Butler
#22 Villanova vs. USF
Oregon vs. #23 California
Northwestern vs. #24 Michigan


Sunday:

#1 Pitt vs. West Virginia
#20 Louisville vs. #8 Syracuse
Georgia Tech vs. #9 Clemson
#10 Michigan State vs. Ohio State
#12 Georgetown vs. Seton Hall
#17 Minnesota vs. Indiana


----------



## Scooter Libby (Jan 19, 2009)

Pitt and Syracuse is one game I'll for surely be looking at. I love watching Big East basketball, it is so competitive.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yep Big East Basketball is the best basketball in the country. That game is going to be a battle. I think Syracuse has the advantage in the backcourt, and Pitt has the advantage on the inside. That game is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Big Ten Week Schedule:

01/20/09:
6:00 PM - Ohio State (13-3, 3-2) @ Illinois (15-3, 3-2); ESPN
8:00 PM - Michigan (13-5, 3-3) @ Penn State (14-5, 3-3); BTN

01/21/09:
5:30 PM - Northwestern (9-6, 1-4) @ Michigan State (15-2, 5-0); BTN
7:35 PM - Wisconsin (12-5, 3-2) @ Iowa (11-7, 1-4); BTN

01/22/09:
6:00 PM: Purdue (14-4, 3-2) @ Minnesota (16-2, 4-2); ESPN2

01/24/09:
3:00 PM: Wisconsin (12-5, 3-2) @ Illinois (15-3, 3-2); ESPN
5:00 PM: Iowa (11-7, 1-4) @ Penn State (14-5, 3-3); BTN
7:00 PM: Northwestern (9-6, 1-4) @ Michigan (13-5, 3-3); BTN

01/25/09:
11:00 AM: Minnesota (16-2, 4-2) @ Indiana (5-12, 0-5); BTN
02:45 PM: Michigan State (15-2, 5-0) @ Ohio State (13-3, 3-2); CBS

http://www.basketballforum.com/big-...-19-08-1-25-08-2nd-place-free-all-battle.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois up 38-26 over Ohio State at the half


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the matchups every week in the big east are just ridiculous.

does anyone not in the big east or acc even have a shot at the final four? 10 of the top 12 teams right now are from those two conferences.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm watching BJ Mullens.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did ya like his lil move when they were down 11.. pretty stupid but oh well lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:lol:

then the illinois guy gets the ball, half spin, loses his balance, chucks it at the basket, and it goes in. nice defense mullens. :|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

18 pt win.. bring on Wisconsin next


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

With the way Illinois is playing, I don't know if we're going to keep that one close, B34C.

Illinois has to be one of the more pleasant surprises this year. Going into the season, Bruce Weber was definitely on the hot seat with how bad that team was last year, looks like he's a top tier coach with this turnaround...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Upset alert: NCSU leading Duke in Cameron by 3 into the second half.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pack did a terrific job of taking care of the ball until crunchtime,then they just fell apart...Duke needs a whole lot more scoring from Scheyer.Really crap game from Zoubek as well


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Zoubek is terrible. If they had a decent guy to plug in for him at that spot Duke might be the best team in the country.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he looked like the Zoubek of old tonight. disappointing for sure.

as for not having a decent big guy... Patrick Patterson = dumb choice... Greg Monroe = woops (as evidenced by Saturday)...


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Upset alert!

Still a good 23 minutes left to play, but Wake is losing to VaTech by 16.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kevin Coble kicking MSU's butt.. Northwestern up 3 with 14 min left..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

2:58 left.. Northwestern up 60-55 @ Michigan State.. whoa


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Northwestern 70 - #7 Michigan State 63

Kevin Coble had a great game with 31 points for Northwestern.. Northwestern first ever win @ the Breslin Center.. Spartans home game win streak is over.. win streak is also over with last loss a month ago against North Carolina.. 

Michigan State playing some bad ball all the sudden the past couple games despite them squeaking out the Illinois game with the 3 min late run on the Illini.. Illinois & Minnesota only 1 game out now as MSU drops to 5-1 in B10..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And.. 

Virginia Tech 78, #1 Wake Forest 71


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the tech that fouled out mcfarland was a joke. not sure exactly what impact it had on the end of the game(i didn't watch the last 3 minutes or so) but it was a terrible call.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> And..
> 
> Virginia Tech 78, #1 Wake Forest 71


that is why I did not had them as my #1 this week


also Georgetown lost to WVU


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> And..
> 
> Virginia Tech 78, #1 Wake Forest 71


that is why I did not had them as my #1 this week


also Georgetown lost to WVU


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Doesnt look like any games tonight.. that sucks cuz I was gonna try and find something lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol 56-20 Duke


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

See ya Gary Williams. National Titles shouldn't save you for this long. It's unbelievable he has the 2 premier college basketball talents of the past 5 years grow up less than an hour away and he can't even get into the top 5 of either's recruitment. If Maryland gets a guy who can land the top tier DC/Maryland talent look out ACC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Vasquez made the mistake yet again of opening his mouth before the game even started


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's just baffling how Williams can't recruit when he's at the state institution for one of the most fertile recruiting areas in the country.A guy in the Washington Post wrote an article where he basically said that Morgan State had better players than Maryland when they beat them.How is that even possible.You could be lazy as crap and still get good players in Maryland...Really shouldn't ever have to sleep in a hotel.You can drive up to Philly or the virginia tidewater,amtrak up to NYC...find all the players you need within a couple hours of College Park.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

He wasn't even a threat to sign Beasley, Lawson, or Durant. These are guys that grew up within an hour or so of the Maryland campus and Williams didn't land a single one and was never in contention for one. That shows me he is either lazy or he just lost any idea of what the hell he needs to do to get the job done.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing about Williams myself...for the past 4 years...For a man who has a knack of turning average into a threat imagine what he could do if he could nab a top 50 recruit or two...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Memphis leading the Vols 47-45 with 6:58 to go. It's not really a great game to watch, but very intense and should come down to the wire.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Chism could ever develop some consistency and a higher basketball IQ he'd be really good ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tyreke Evans with an amazing stretch of basketball in the last few minutes:

Dribble, crossover, dribble, crossover, dribble on the perimeter - pass the ball with two seconds left on the shot clock
Dribble, dribble, dribble - brick
Dribble, dribble, dribble - pass the ball with three seconds left on the shot clock
Dribble, dribble, dribble - offensive foul
Dribble, crossover, dribble, crossover, dribble on the perimeter - brick
Dribble, crossover, dribble, crossover, dribble on the perimeter - brick


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol

Illinois up 7 with 5:30 left on Wisconsin


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And Memphis wins it by 2


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wisconsin makes a good comeback but they cant comeback quite enough.. Illinois improves to 17-3 with a 64-57 victory over Wisconsin.. McCamey had 25 pts & 7 assists.. They picked up home wins this week against Ohio State & Wisconsin improving to 5-2 in the conference 1/2 game back of Michigan State.. they go to Minnesota next..


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UK should finally crack the top 25 after beating Alabama on the road. Meeks finished with 27.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hope Ramon Harris is alright. Heard he collapsed at the half.

Washington upsets UCLA today.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Did anyone see Aubrey Coleman step on Chase Budinger's head? The NCAA better come down on him heavily...he's so lucky Budinger quickly got out of the way of it, because if Budinger didn't see him doing it and Coleman put all of his weight on Budinger's head, he could've caused some serious brain damage (180 lbs is a little too much for the human head).

Suspend him for at least 5 games.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> Vasquez made the mistake yet again of opening his mouth before the game even started


Haha, he's such a punk. I loved seeing Duke triple them in the 2nd half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

croco said:


> Tyreke Evans with an amazing stretch of basketball in the last few minutes:
> 
> Dribble, crossover, dribble, crossover, dribble on the perimeter - pass the ball with two seconds left on the shot clock
> Dribble, dribble, dribble - brick
> ...




I think it's been well established that the kid is overrated. The move to Point Guard has helped out his scoring numbers because he has the ball more. He is still a long ways away from doing anything on the NBA level.


Notre Dames home winning streak is snapped. McAlarney missed his final 15 shots which is unheard of for him, especially in the Joyce Center. All we needed was a couple of those to drop and we would have sent Jeff Adrien back to Storrs with a loss to shut him up. Harangody had 24 and 15. It isn't pretty all the time but he is consistent as hell. I don't think we will finish high enough for him to get BE POY but yet again he outplayed Adrien and Thabeet. It's going to be a struggle for us to make the NCAA toruney. This 7 or 8 game stretch were in is probably the toughest 7-8 game stretch this year by a large margin for any team across the country.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Arkansas has started SEC play 0-4. I know their young but geez.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Notre Dames home winning streak is snapped. McAlarney missed his final 15 shots which is unheard of for him, especially in the Joyce Center. All we needed was a couple of those to drop and we would have sent Jeff Adrien back to Storrs with a loss to shut him up. Harangody had 24 and 15. It isn't pretty all the time but he is consistent as hell. I don't think we will finish high enough for him to get BE POY but yet again he outplayed Adrien and Thabeet. It's going to be a struggle for us to make the NCAA toruney. This 7 or 8 game stretch were in is probably the toughest 7-8 game stretch this year by a large margin for any team across the country.


i really think that harangody's stats are going to be too big to ignore for big east player of the year.

and you really think notre dame might miss the tournament? i think absolutely worst case, they end up with a .500 record in conference. that should be enough to get them in.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tuen into CBS if you want to see a 3 point shooting display. Chandler Parsosns is 5-5 from 3 point range, and Erving Walker is 4-5 from beyond the arc to give Florida a 49-33 lead late in the first half against Vanderbilt.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i really think that harangody's stats are going to be too big to ignore for big east player of the year.
> 
> and you really think notre dame might miss the tournament? i think absolutely worst case, they end up with a .500 record in conference. that should be enough to get them in.


If they don't start playing better I do. The football teams inability to get that final push late in close games has rubbed off on the basketball team. It's going to be a tough go of things the rest of the way.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is there a team playing better basketball than Louisville? They just beat Syracuse at the Carrier Dome and are curently 6-0 in the Big East.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Florida had a go to guy in the post who could score 12-18 points, and grab around 10 rebounds this team would be something else. They have 4's and 5's who can score but almost all of that damage is done facing the hoop. If they had a true back to the basket big who could average near a double-double, :shocked:. Right now they are far too perimeter oriented to make much of a run in the tournament. They have one of the better backcourts in the country though and that should give them a chance to win the SEC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Cards are definitely on fire. Georgetown on the other hand is in bad shape.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Is there a team playing better basketball than Louisville? They just beat Syracuse at the Carrier Dome and are curently 6-0 in the Big East.


simply put no, not right now at least. They are looking like the scary Louisville team everyone thought they would be. 6-0 is quite a run in the BigEast and its not like Marquette being the undefeated team that hasnt played any of the big dogs. 

Gtown is slippin game by game, they better watch out or it can be a nasty fall with the way this Conference is and they just got bit by a team that hasn't won a BigEast game yet (til now).


----------

